
A tale about requesting Chicago’s Mayor’s Office’s phone records - samschooler
https://mchap.io/./a-tale-about-requesting-chicagos-mayors-offices-phone-records.html
======
kasey_junk
Siam Rice is a decent Thai place around the corner from the Mayors office (and
many city/county offices). It’s reasonably priced & fast. That’s a rare combo
around there.

I got nothing on the 4 hour hotel.

